# How much does your tank leak down over night?



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just curious...:thumbup:

thanks


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

longest my car sat was 3 weeks at the body shop, and it didn't go down 1 psi in the tank, or any bags


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine don't leak. I went a bit overboard on the fittings. Teflon tape + loctite 565 + rubber sealant silicone= air tight


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

shej69 said:


> Mine don't leak. I went a bit overboard on the fittings. Teflon tape + loctite 565 + rubber sealant silicone= air tight


 I need to do that. Mine leaks sooo slow but theres still a small leak. And with me using all the fittings its nearly impossible to find:banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Uh none to my knowledge. I haven't installed a gauge, but the car stays off the ground overnight. That's as far as I've gotten so far. It's a fresh install. If it leaks a


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Uh none to my knowledge. I haven't installed a gauge, but the car stays off the ground overnight. That's as far as I've gotten so far. It's a fresh install. If it leaks a


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

My bags hold their pressure perfectly. Longest I've left it was two weeks. The tank will lose ~5psi a day, which isn't a big deal.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

theAntiRiced said:


> My bags hold their pressure perfectly. Longest I've left it was two weeks. The tank will lose ~5psi a day, which isn't a big deal.


cool


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a pretty bad leak. It almost empties over one night of sitting. Haven't had time to take a look at it yet.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

from what it looks like you all leave your cars up over night...

is this the thing to do?...i mean i dump it everytime i know i will be leaving the car for a long period of time (mall, grocery store, sleep)...is this NOT recommended? 

(sorry for the thread jack)....and if it helps...i have a small leak up front left that will empty out almost all the way in about 20 min :thumbdown:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

sum41kid861 said:


> from what it looks like you all leave your cars up over night...
> 
> is this the thing to do?...i mean i dump it everytime i know i will be leaving the car for a long period of time (mall, grocery store, sleep)...is this NOT recommended?
> 
> (sorry for the thread jack)....and if it helps...i have a small leak up front left that will empty out almost all the way in about 20 min :thumbdown:


As far as I know dumping doesn't hurt the bag. I usually just leave mine at ride height unless I want to show off at Walmart etc. 

That's a pretty bad leak though. Try and get that fixed using the soapy water test, my bags might lose about 2 psi in 1 week; so I usually re-adjust every Sunday.

My tank never use to lose pressure, but about a month ago I used a quick coupler to attach the air compressor hose to the tank, and the comp would kick on after 3 days of sitting. I believe that the check valve went bad this week because the comp kicks on when I start my car every morning.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

dubbin18 said:


> As far as I know dumping doesn't hurt the bag. I usually just leave mine at ride height unless I want to show off at Walmart etc.
> 
> That's a pretty bad leak though. Try and get that fixed using the soapy water test, my bags might lose about 2 psi in 1 week; so I usually re-adjust every Sunday.
> 
> My tank never use to lose pressure, but about a month ago I used a quick coupler to attach the air compressor hose to the tank, and the comp would kick on after 3 days of sitting. I believe that the check valve went bad this week because the comp kicks on when I start my car every morning.


yea...i got new fittings from [email protected] (great dude)...so hopefully that fixes everything...

tried soapy water and found NOTHING...i sat under the car for about an hour and a half and not ONE DAMN BUBBLE...

either way...putting on new fittings tomorrow and hopefully that fixes it...usually happens faster while driving..putting more pressure on the bag...but hey...cant check for bubble when ur driving 30mph now can ya lol...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wow.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I don't hard park mine every time I stop. I only do it occasionally, and it's usually to be stupid and look awesome. When I go out to my car in the morning I don't want to air it up and find the perfect setting between rub and gap, I just want to go to work.


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

mine looses 5-10 lbs a day witch is not to bad being the florida sun beats the hell out of it so it expands and contacts


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

I dump mine all the time. Over night and everywhere i go. My cars been bagged since 2007. No problems yet. I did see some monor cracking on the front bags where it folds but I'm not worried about it. If you shouldn't dump it all the time what's the point. I say dump it as much as possible. I do!!!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fixed my leak today. It was my quick disconnect fitting, plus my one water trap wasn't closed all the way. lol good to go now


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

If my car isn't rolling, it's aired out. Although I left it up once or twice at first to check for leaks, had none.


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

i always air out..easier that using the parking brake..bags dont leak but my tank will empty after a week in the garage


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

After loctiting the main fittings on my tank, i lose about maybe 20 psi in a day. I am assuming it is coming from the drain plug as that is only on teflon tape. My drivers side front and rear bags dont lose any pressure but the rear passenger loses maybe 5 psi in a day and the front loses pressure pretty quick...in an hour maybe 5 psi. The bag pressure isnt a big deal though as i usually air out if the car will sit for long. Walmart runs and what not (even over night at my house) I will leave it with air since it takes so much pressure to air up.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i was having a problem with my tank losing pressure over night or parked at work... hell i'd even notice it lose a few PSI over a short trip. stopped by AAC (i'm so lucky kevin is around the corner from where i work :wave and picked up a SMC check valve to replace the VIAIR check valve on the compressor... they're known to be faulty or become faulty shortly after install due to the sealant used from the factory gumming up the valve... tank seems to be holding perfectly now :thumbup:

i'll check in tomorrow morning


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

trixx said:


> i was having a problem with my tank losing pressure over night or parked at work... hell i'd even notice it lose a few PSI over a short trip. stopped by AAC (i'm so lucky kevin is around the corner from where i work :wave and picked up a SMC check valve to replace the VIAIR check valve on the compressor... they're known to be faulty or become faulty shortly after install due to the sealant used from the factory gumming up the valve... tank seems to be holding perfectly now :thumbup:
> 
> i'll check in tomorrow morning


so the new SMC check valve solve my issue...
didn't lose a single PSI of pressure overnight :thumbup:

first morning in weeks i didn't have to listen to that damn compressor :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

trixx said:


> so the new SMC check valve solve my issue...
> didn't lose a single PSI of pressure overnight :thumbup:
> 
> first morning in weeks i didn't have to listen to that damn compressor :laugh:


:thumbup: good to hear.


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks for the response guys!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

